
Ask HN: A self-hosted site like HN? - oiturra
I would like to setup a self-hosted site similar to news.ycombinator.com but for cars and mechanics. Is there a free software web project that mimics HN features?
======
mtmail
[https://github.com/lobsters/lobsters](https://github.com/lobsters/lobsters)
is similar and actively maintained.

~~~
oiturra
Thank you very much :)

